
The CEO of Tinder just gave a cringeworthy interview - Alupis
http://www.businessinsider.com/sean-rad-tinder-interview-with-evening-standard-2015-11
======
tedmiston
It looks like the word he was looking for is _sapiosexual_ , though I have a
hard time understanding how intelligence could _not_ be an important factor in
every relationship.

> sapiosexual (n.): A person sexually attracted to intelligence or the human
> mind.

~~~
Alupis
Something about the interview leads me to believe he's not really a
"sapiosexual"...

------
qq66
"Sapiosexual seeks aurophile."

